# Die neue NetLink-Generation: NetLink-PRO und NetLink-USB



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2006)

Guten Tag,

die neuen NetLink-Geräte sind Ihre flexiblen Lösungen für den Zugriff 
auf die S7-Steuerungen. 

Die Geräte sind in die STEP 7-Welt von Siemens (SIMATIC-Manager, 
WinCC und ProTool) optimal integriertund damit speziell für die 
S7-Programmierung und allgemein für die PC-S7-Kommunikationen 
bestens geeignet.

Mit dem neuen USB-MPI/PROFIBUS-Umsetzer *ACCON-NetLink-USB*
verbinden Sie S7-Steuerungen und andere PROFIBUS-Geräte mit 
der USB-Schnittstelle Ihres PCs oder Notebooks.






8 gleichzeitige MPI- und Profibus-Verbindungen 
unterstützt USB 2.0 mit bis zu 480 Mbit/s 
direkte Unterstützung statt virtueller COM-Port
Mit dem neuen Ethernet-MPI/PROFIBUS-Umsetzer *ACCON-NetLink-PRO*
verbinden Sie S7-Steuerungen und andere PROFIBUS-Geräte über
Ethernet mit Ihrem PC oder Notebook. Neben dem direkten Anschluss 
sind auch Verbindungen über LAN, Intranet oder Internet möglich.






8 gleichzeitige MPI- und Profibus-Verbindungen 
unterstützt DHCP 
Konfiguration per Browser 
RJ45-Buchse statt festes Kabel  
unterstützt TCP/IP mit 10/100 Mbit/s
Fragen dazu beantworten wir Ihnen gerne hier im Forum oder
per E-Mail: vertrieb@deltalogic.de

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle

ProTool, STEP 7, SIMATIC und WinCC sind eingetragene Marken der Siemens AG.

Edit: 8 statt 16 gleichzeitige MPI- und Profibus-Verbindungen bei NetLink USB


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Moin moin,

hat der Stecker an der S7 eine PG-Buchse? ... so dass man mit dem PC Adapter noch drauf kommt, wenn ein Netlink fest installiert ist. Sieht man auf den Fotos leider nicht ...

MFG Lars


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2006)

Lars2 schrieb:
			
		

> hat der Stecker an der S7 eine PG-Buchse?



Hallo,

ja, Sie können die Geräte fest einbauen und haben 
trotzdem Zugriff auf die CPU:







Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

Moin moin,

ich einwenig auf Ihrer Page gestöbert, was bedeutet den

" Das Anschlusskabel ist als aktive Leitung ausgeführt und stellt somit keine Beeinflussung des MPI/PROFIBUS dar." 

genau?

MfG Lars


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Februar 2006)

Lars2 schrieb:
			
		

> ... was bedeutet den
> 
> " Das Anschlusskabel ist als aktive Leitung ausgeführt und stellt somit keine Beeinflussung des MPI/PROFIBUS dar."
> 
> genau?



Hallo, 

die üblichen PC Adapter/MPI Adapter hängen am 
Bus als offene Leitung was Stichleitung genannt 
wird. Bis zu einer Busgeschwindigkeit von 1,5 MBit/s 
ist das auch kein Problem.

Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten (bis 12 MBit/s)
kann es mit Stichleitungen zu Reflexionen kommen,
d. h. die Datenübertragung wird gestört.

Mit den seriellen PC Adaptern kein Problem,
da sie ohnehin nur Busgeschwindigkeit bis max 1,5 MBit/s 
oder auch weniger unterstützen. 

Andere Geräte wie der NetLink-PRO und der 
NetLink-USB haben deshalb eine aktive Elektronik 
im Stecker (leider weiß ich den technischen Hinter-
grund nicht genauer). Damit wird das Problem der 
Stichleitung beseitigt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Maxl (12 Februar 2006)

Soweit ich informiert bin, steckt da dieselbe technik dahinter wie bei den
Profibus Steckleitungungen bis 12 MBit/s von Siemens.
Im Stecker ist ein kleiner Repeater integriert, der das Anschlusskabel vom Bus trennt.

mfg
Max


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2006)

Hi

kann man auch seine ProTool Projekte und WinCC flex über den NetLink übertragen ???????

Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede, Vor-/und Nachteile der verschidenen NetLink's ????

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Februar 2006)

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> kann man auch seine ProTool Projekte und WinCC flex über den NetLink übertragen ???????
> Gruß



Hallo,
ja, hier die aktuelle Freigabeliste von ACCON-S7-NET 2.0.0.
Das ist der S7-Treiber für ACCON-NetLink S7, ACCON-NetLink-PRO 
und ACCON-Netlink-USB.

Getestete Software:

```
Software              Version     Servicepack     Hotfix
STEP7                 V5.3        SP3                
DistributedSafety     V5.4                           
STEP7                 V5.3        SP2                
STEP7                 V5.3                        HF2
STEP7                 V5.2        SP2             HF3
FM357 Parametrieren   V5.2                           
WinCCflexible         2004                           
WinCCflexible         2005                        HF1
ProToolPro            V6.0                           
SimoComA
```

Getestete Baugruppen:

```
Baugruppen       MLFB-Nr              Hardware         Firmware
312              6ES7312-1AD10-0AB0   HW:1             FW:2.0.0
312IFM           6ES7312-5AC00-0AB0   Ausgabestand:5.0         
313              6ES7313-1AD00-0AB0                            
313C             6ES7313-5BE00-0AB0   HW:1             FW:1.0.5
313C-2DP         6ES7313-6CE00-0AB0   HW:1             FW:1.0.5
314              6ES7314-1AF10-0AB0                          
315-2DP          6ES7315-2AG10-0AB0   HW:1             FW:2.0.5
315-2DP          6ES7315-2AG10-0AB0   HW:1             FW:2.0.0
317-2PN/DP       6ES7317-2EJ10-0AB0   HW:1             FW:2.3.1
317F-2DP         6ES7317-6FF00-0AB0   HW:3             FW:2.1  
318-2DP          6ES7318-2AJ00-0AB0   HW:3             FW:1.2.0
318-2DP          6ES7318-2AJ00-0AB0   HW:2             FW:3.0.0
412-1            6ES7412-1XF00-0AB0                            
412-1            6ES7412-1XF04-0AB0   HW:2             FW:4.0.3
412-2DP          6ES7412-2XG04-0AB0   HW:2             FW:4.0.3
414-2DP          6ES7414-2XG03-0AB0                          
414-2DP          6ES7414-2XG04-0AB0                    FW:4.0.3
416-2DP          6ES7416-2XK02-0AB0                    FW:1.2.0
C7621            6ES7621-6BD02-0AE3   HW:1             FW:1.1.0
CP342-5          6GK7342-5DA00-0XE0                            
CP342-5          6GK7342-5DA02-0XE0                    FW:4.1.0
FM353Stepper     6ES7353-1AH01-0AE0                            
FM354ServoMotor  6ES7354-1AH01-0AE0                            
FM357-2          6ES7357-4AH01-0AE0                            
IE/PBLink        6GK1411-5AA00                         FW:1.0  
IM151-7          6ES7151-7AA00-0AB0                            
MP270            6AV6542-0AG10-0AX0                            
OP3              6AV3503-1DB10                                 
SAIA             PCD2.M157            HW:2.410         FW:1    
SimodrivePOSMO   6SN2132-1BC11-1BA0                            
TP170A           6AV6545-0BA15-2AX0                            
C7-621           6ES7621-6BD02-0AE3                            
OP77B            6AV6641-0CA01-0AX0                            
NCU573.4         6FC5357-0BB34-0AE0
```

Haben Sie Hard- und/oder Software, die noch nicht 
getestet und freigegeben ist?

Dann bitte Antwort hier in das Forum schreiben oder direkt an 
support@deltalogic.de, die Liste wird laufend erweitert.

Die Antwort zu den Unterschieden kommt noch.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## HeizDuese (20 Februar 2006)

Wie hoch ist denn die tatsächliche, max. Transfergeschwindigkeit zur CPU?


----------



## BadTaste (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ist es so das diese Generation nicht die Verbindung zur Steuerung abbricht wie die alten Netlinks?

mfg
Michael


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2006)

BadTaste schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ist es so das diese Generation nicht die Verbindung zur Steuerung abbricht wie die alten Netlinks?
> mfg
> Michael



Hallo,

ja so ist es. Bei den neuen NetLink-PRO und -USB ist die 
Verwaltung der Verbindungen anders und besser gelöst.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2006)

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede, Vor-/und Nachteile der verschidenen NetLink's ????



NetLink S7 (425,- € netto)
 VT: klein kompakt im Steckergehäuse
 NT: nur bis 50° C Umgebung freigegeben
 NT: fest angeschlossenes RJ45-Kabel
 NT: richtige Übertragungsrate muss parametriert sein
 NT: keine PG-Buchse
 NT: keine Weiterentwicklung der Firmware durch den Hardwarehersteller Hilscher

NetLink-PRO (479,- € netto)
 VT: 12 gleichzeitige MPI- oder PROFIBUS-Verbindungen
 VT: automatische Erkennung der Busgeschwindigkeit und des Busprofils
 VT: PROFIBUS-Stecker mit integrierte PG-Buchse
 VT: 7 gleichzeitige TCP/IP-Verbindungen
 VT: DHCP-Unterstützung und Konfiguration per Standard-Browser
 VT: flexible Anschlussmöglichkeiten durch RJ45-Buchse 
 VT: die Spannungsversorgung kann über die CPU oder extern (24 VDC) erfolgen
NT: größer als der NetLink S7

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2006)

HeizDuese schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hoch ist denn die tatsächliche, max. Transfergeschwindigkeit zur CPU?



Hallo,

das hängt auch von der CPU ab. Kürzlich habe ich 
auf eine andere/ähnlich Frage mit Hilfe unseres 
AGLink-Geschwindigkeitsvergleichs geantwortet:

http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=609&d=1140092024

Neue Werte der NetLink-PRO und -USB habe 
ich leider noch nicht, diese (die Übertragungszeiten) 
dürften aber leicht den Werten der kleinen 
NetLinks liegen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Maxl (27 Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute 2 NetLink pro zum Testen bekommen. Die meisten Anwendungen (S7-Online über MPI, Profibus, usw) funktionieren ganz toll.

Jedoch hätte ich einige Sonderanwendungen:
- Simodrive 611U (Simocom U) über Profibus --> ok
- Simodrive 611U über MPI (durchrouten auf Profibus) --> funktioniert nicht
- Siemens Masterdrive MC über Profibus (kann mangels Gerät derzeit nicht getestet werden)
- SEW MoviTools über MPI (nutzt ProDave MPI/IE ab 5.5) --> ok
- SEW MoviTools über Profibus-DPV1 (nutzt Softnet DP) --> funktioniert nicht

Sind derzeit Entwicklungen angedacht, dass auch die Protokolle, die derzeit nicht unterstützt werden, funktionieren?


Ach ja: ich hätte da noch einen besonderen Anwendungsfall:
- 2 Sinumerik-840D mit PLC317-2DP (MPI 187,5 kBit/s und Profibus 1,5 MBit/s)
- gekoppelt mit 1 DP/DP-Koppler
- an jeder der beiden hängt am MPI-Anschluss ein NetLink Pro

nun die Frage:
ist es irgendwie möglich, an beiden Sinumerik-PLCs *gleichzeitig* Variablen zu beobachten, ohne die beiden über MPI zu verbinden?


Ich hab mit diesen Fragen schon die Firma Helmholz befasst, habe bis jetzt aber keine klaren Aussagen bekommen. Was sagt die Firma Deltalogic dazu?



mfg
Max


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2006)

Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute 2 NetLink pro zum Testen bekommen. Die meisten Anwendungen (S7-Online über MPI, Profibus, usw) funktionieren ganz toll.


Freut mich zu hören (lesen)  



			
				Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch hätte ich einige Sonderanwendungen:
> - Simodrive 611U (Simocom U) über Profibus --> ok
> - Simodrive 611U über MPI (durchrouten auf Profibus) --> funktioniert nicht
> - Siemens Masterdrive MC über Profibus (kann mangels Gerät derzeit nicht getestet werden)
> ...


DPV1-Unterstützung wird noch weiter ausgebaut. Zum Routen kann ich momentan nur folgende Antwort von Radio Eriwan geben: Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren. => Ich werde mich darum kümmern und melde mich mal über pn.



			
				Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Sind derzeit Entwicklungen angedacht, dass auch die Protokolle, die derzeit nicht unterstützt werden, funktionieren?


Die weiteren Protokolle werden nach und nach (je nach Nachfrage) in ACCON-S7-Net und den NetLink Pro / NetLink USB implementiert. Die Updates werden dann im Netz zur Verfügung gestellt. 



			
				Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: ich hätte da noch einen besonderen Anwendungsfall:
> - 2 Sinumerik-840D mit PLC317-2DP (MPI 187,5 kBit/s und Profibus 1,5 MBit/s)
> - gekoppelt mit 1 DP/DP-Koppler
> - an jeder der beiden hängt am MPI-Anschluss ein NetLink Pro
> ...


Über welche Online-Schnittstelle soll das laufen? Wie sprechen sie zwei unterschiedliche Adapter (z.B. zweimal 5511) an? Was soll dann erreichbare Teilnehmer zurückmelden? Wenn dies von Interesse ist, können wir einen entsprechenden Modus integrieren. Der hat dann aber nicht nur Vorteile


----------



## Maxl (27 Februar 2006)

> Über welche Online-Schnittstelle soll das laufen? Wie sprechen sie zwei unterschiedliche Adapter (z.B. zweimal 5511) an? Was soll dann erreichbare Teilnehmer zurückmelden?


 
Derzeit mache ich das auf folgendem Weg:
- beide PLCs werden per MPI verbunden
- Die Online-Verbindung erfolgt mit *einem* CP5512
- es wird z.B. auf beiden PLCs *gleichzeitig* ein FC beobachtet (z.B. ob ein Schnittstellensignal, welches von PLC1 an PLC2 gesendet wird, auch wirklich dort ankommt)

Das Problem an dieser Vorgangsweise ist, dass die Sinumerik teilweise Probleme macht, wenn man die MPI-Adresse verändert. Außerdem reißt eine elektrische Störung am MPI-Bus (z.B. Reflexionen, Überlastung der Treiberbausteine) den internen BTSS-Bus (welcher PLC und NC verbindet) mit --> NCK-Reset erforderlich.

Aus diesem Grund sind nun folgende Konfigurationen im Gespräch:
1.
- in jede PLC wird ein CP343-1 gesteckt
- die Online-Verbindung erfolgt über Ethernet
- auf beiden PLCs kann gleichzeitig ein PC beobachtet werden

2.
- keine CP343-1
- an jede PLC wird *je ein* NetLink pro an der MPI-Schnittstelle angeschlossen

Bevorzugt wird Variante 2, da ich mir hier diverse Probleme bei der Kombination Sinumerik-PLC - CP343-1 erspare.


Die Frage nun:
Ist es möglich, auf beide PLCs gleichzeitig einen FC zu beobachten, ohne ständig den NetLink Treiber umzustellen? (Sprich: 2 Netlinks gleichzeitig zu benutzen?)


mfg
Max


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Februar 2006)

Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit mache ich das auf folgendem Weg:
> - beide PLCs werden per MPI verbunden
> - Die Online-Verbindung erfolgt mit *einem* CP5512
> - es wird z.B. auf beiden PLCs *gleichzeitig* ein FC beobachtet (z.B. ob ein Schnittstellensignal, welches von PLC1 an PLC2 gesendet wird, auch wirklich dort ankommt)
> ...


Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, möchten Sie von zwei SPSen die an unterschiedlichen Bussen dieselbe MPI-Adresse besitzen den Variablenstatus beobachten. Ist das so richtig erkannt?


----------



## Maxl (28 Februar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, möchten Sie von zwei SPSen die an unterschiedlichen Bussen dieselbe MPI-Adresse besitzen den Variablenstatus beobachten. Ist das so richtig erkannt?


 
Ja, so ist es.


----------

